# Cast Iron Teapot Help



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

A few years ago my brother gave me this great cast iron teapot as a gift. I took such great care of this pot as I had wanted it for a long time and really loved it. Today I went to use it for the first time in many months. I got a very nasty surprise when I took the top off. Apparently someone (supposedly my mom) had used the pot to make some tea. This person neglected to empty it after done.

The pot was about a quart of the way full. When I poured it out it was a thick sludge with jellyfish looking blogs of who knows what. It was as black as dirty motor oil and really nasty.

How do I clean this pot so that I can use it again? I seem to remember reading that I am not supposed to use soap in this. The cleaning instructions just have you rinse it out with water then dry with a towel and leave to air dry the rest of the way. That is not going to cut it this time. There are chunks of black sludge that are just not coming out and of course I can not see in the spout to see what is or is not in there. 

Any ideas on how to clean this so that it is safe to use would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

GB....If you can get your hand in it, I would scrub the devil out of it with a SOS/Brillo pad to get it clean. Rinse well. Boil a pot of water...throw it out...Boil another pot full...throw it out...Boil another...Well you get the idea....Enough times that, when the water cooled it tasted fine!


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

The inside has a very shiny highly polished looking surface though. I am nervous that a brillo pad type scrubber will damage it. That also will not get into the spout. I have been putting very hot water in and letting it soak then repeating, but doing that alone I fear will not do the job. Thanks for the suggestions UB.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

What about trying powdered dishwasher detergent dissolved in hot water and let it sit? Or perhaps one of the commercial coffee pot cleaners? Also, I'm pretty sure dissolving denture cleaner  tablets would work very well but you probably don't have any on hand.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

GB said:


> The inside has a very shiny highly polished looking surface though. I am nervous that a brillo pad type scrubber will damage it. That also will not get into the spout. I have been putting very hot water in and letting it soak then repeating, but doing that alone I fear will not do the job. Thanks for the suggestions UB.


 
Scratch what I said then. I assumed it was cast iron inside. Any idea what the inside is made of? Some type of liner? Interesting. Then of course contacting the manufacturer is an option.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Fishers Mom. I am pretty sure I am not supposed to use any kind of soap on it though so that would rule out dishwasher det. i am intrigued by the deanture cleaner idea though. That might help. 

UB, the inside it black, just like the outside. It almost looks like it is coated in clear nail polish or something.


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

Shiny steel inside, like SS or polished carbon? 

You can do the bleach trick with water, or boil vinegar, but I imagine you’re weary of tainting the vessel because of taste?

How about boiling some oil in it. Maybe 3/4 or so full, and get it hot. No need to actually fry in it, but smoking temp of oil is 400+. Try that, let it cool, dump it, then boil some water a few times. You’ll definitely kill any “nasties” in there, but flavor? Note sure….but since it is oil, it won’t mix with your tea water.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow...I just ran through Google. I didn't realize there were so many CI teapots! All with different ideas to clean. I'm stumped Jeebs!


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I can not boil anything in it. It can not go on a burner. I would be very nervous about putting oil in it as I can't use soap to get it out so there would always be some oil in the pot and I don't really want oily tea. 

Here is a picture. The black spots are some of the gunk that is still in there. The part I am most concerned about is the spout as it is very small and will be hard to get something in there to be sure I get all the gunk.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Wow...I just ran through Google. I didn't realize there were so many CI teapots! All with different ideas to clean. I'm stumped Jeebs!


Thanks for trying anyway buddy.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

What about trying good old hydrogen peroxide straight from the bottle? I'm thinking some sort of foaming or bubbling action might help loosen and release the stubborn gunk.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm another interesting idea. I don't think that could hurt. Thanks FM.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck, GB. It looks to be a beautiful pot.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

It really is a nice pot. It makes the whole tea experience that much nicer when drinking out of it.


----------



## keltin (Oct 23, 2007)

GB said:


> Thanks for trying anyway buddy.


 
That looks a lot like a non-stick teflon coating? Is that what is in there? Those spots could be chipped areas if it is.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2007)

The "shiney insides" might be an enamel coating - especially if it extends all the way up inside the pot and not just to the level of the sludge. The source of the shiney is going to make a difference in how you clean it.

Are there any markings to indicate where it was made? 

For the spout - you're going to need a bottle or test tube brush.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

Nope it is not teflon. I think the flash from the camera made it look a bit different. Those spots are the sludge (kind of like tar) that once was the tea.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes Michael, I bet it is enamel now that you mention it. It has the same feel as the inside of my LC French oven. 

OK I just went to the website where the pot came from (hitting myself in the head for not doing that first) and found my tea pot. Michael, you are correct that it is enameled. It does not say where it was made, but it is a Japanese pot, at least in style.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

What about baking soda and vinegar.  The bubble action has cleaned many a sippy cup of milk left under the car seat from my nieces.  It's a chemical type reaction, but it's safe.  We also use this as a natural way to clean steel pipes, plastic pipes, copper pipes, a lot of things where you don't want to create any erosion.  I've never had baking soda scratch.  

Generally you can use salt and ice chips to clean seasoned cast iron, but I don't know about that enamel inside.  I don't know how enamel handles salt.  We use the salt and ice method on coffee pots where you can't use soap and it doesn't scratch the glass.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> What about baking soda and vinegar.


This is my favorite suggestion so far. Thank you so much Callisto.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm betting the "bumps" inside the pot are mineral deposits ... so Callisto's method would work - or even just filling it up above the level where the sludge was and letting it sit over night. Then, you can use a green scrubbie and a MILD dishwashing soap to clean it. From what appears to be the "water line" I doubt the spout is clogged or coated with mineral deposits.

As for the rust around the rim of the lid - just use a paste of salt and oil to scrub it clean - wash with mild dishwashing soap, rinse, dry and give it a light coat of oil.

Of course to reseason it - you'll need to run a few pots of boiling water through it - until it doesn't have any taste - and then make a few pots of tea.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2007)

The bumps are not mineral deposits. They are actually the sludge. I just have not wiped that part out yet. I wanted to see if just water would do it first. It is too sticky though so water alone will not do it. 

That line you see is not a water line. I think that is just an imperfection in the pot. The liquid was actually higher than that. The entire spout will not be affected, but at least the bottom part was. That is actually the grossest part from what I can see.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 23, 2007)

GB said:


> This is my favorite suggestion so far. Thank you so much Callisto.


You're welcome.  Being a mom/aunt without a lot of disposable income you learn to clean things instead of just tossing them.  Baking soda and vinegar become your best friend when fighting odor and sludge.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2007)

GB, have you done anything yet? If not, just fill the teapot with straight white vinegar and let it sit for a few hours. (Up to 24) The vinegar will remove anything that is stuck in there and it will be good as new. I use vinegar in my water distiller and its slick as anything for cleaning. 

If that doesn't work, I'd go for a plastic scrubby pad (scotch brite or the like, I buy mine at the dollar store) they won't damage the enamel, but will get anything else out.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2007)

I actually just got off the phone with the store that it came from. Even though the paperwork I got with the pot said no soap, the guy on the phone said a dish detergent will be fine. He said not to scrub it with anything abrasive. He suggested a q-tip for the spout.

I still really like the baking soda/vinegar idea. I think I am going to start with that and take it from there.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wipe it out with the vinegar, save the baking soda and bake with it! LOL.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2007)

The last time I baked something was...hmmm...I really can't remember  at least this way the baking soda will get some use.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2007)

Heh heh heh...you and kitchenelf are so much alike in some ways. Let us know how the teapot comes out.


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2007)

I sure will. i might save some of the sludge and send it to YT. I bet he could do some really interesting science experiments with it


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 25, 2007)

This has been fun researching, GB. 

While a tea "purist" would never ever put soap in their teapot - because it will ruin the "seasoning" ... they also would not go off and leave tea in it. So, you're dealing with extraordinary circumstances ... and the rules get tossed out until you can recover the pot to serviceable status.

Once clean - fill with boiling water and allow to "steep" several times. Then, when the water has no "taste" to it - make a few pots of tea .... always tossing them. Then - when the tea taste "right" ... you've got it "seasoned"! 

Oh - and only make one type of tea in it ... apparently, you season a pot for one type of tea - mixing teas also screws up the "seasoning".  

Humm .. where is YT???


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

I have wiped out the residue with dry paper towels. Now I have it filled to the brim with vinegar. I will let that sit all day and then see what it is like tonight.

Michael, can it really be seasoned if it is enamel coated?


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> I have wiped out the residue with dry paper towels. Now I have it filled to the brim with vinegar. I will let that sit all day and then see what it is like tonight.
> 
> Michael, can it really be seasoned if it is enamel coated?


 
I think he's talking abut the stains that build up over time with each use. Like a well used coffe cup or coffee hopper. Or even the enamel of one's teeth. This can and certainly will happen to an enamel surface.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the instructions did say that over time the inside will build up with a white coating that are minerals sticking to the pot. They said that this will add to the flavor of the tea and it is something that is sought after and prized. I had used the pot for at least two years (heavy use) and never saw any of it yet.


----------



## keltin (Oct 25, 2007)

GB said:


> Well the instructions did say that over time the inside will build up with a white coating that are minerals sticking to the pot. They said that this will add to the flavor of the tea and it is something that is sought after and prized. I had used the pot for at least two years (heavy use) and never saw any of it yet.


 
A white coating? I never would have expected that. Minerals in the tea, water, both? Interesting.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

The white coating is calcium, lime and other minerals. If your water isn't hard, or if it isn't heavy in your water supply, then you won't see it. Be glad, because it's a real pain. I have to run vinegar through my coffee pot and my dishwasher weekly or the deposits really build up.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

I do not think that is what the teapot people were talking about though FM. They said that this buildup is something that you want, not something you want to get rid of. I believe it comes from the tea, not the water.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 25, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> The white coating is calcium, lime and other minerals. If your water isn't hard, or if it isn't heavy in your water supply, then you won't see it. Be glad, because it's a real pain. I have to run vinegar through my coffee pot and my dishwasher weekly or the deposits really build up.


Slightly off subject, but how do you run vinegar through your dishwasher and does it really help?  I was going to buy Jet Dry to get rid of the spots.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Slightly off subject, but how do you run vinegar through your dishwasher and does it really help?  I was going to buy Jet Dry to get rid of the spots.


I don't know how it's supposed to be done, but I just pour some white vinegar (maybe a cup or 2) in the bottom and then run it through a cycle with no detergent. If you have a heavy build-up of hard water deposits, you might have to do it twice. It will make the inside look brand new and the sprayers will work much better (if you live in an area with very hard water.) I also use Jet Dry all the time because everything would be very spotty otherwise and a haze builds up over time.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 25, 2007)

You could you a baby bottle cleaner to "scrub" the spout.... or wrap a chopstick with paper towels and rub it up and down the spout to clean.


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2007)

pdswife said:


> You could you a baby bottle cleaner to "scrub" the spout.... or wrap a chopstick with paper towels and rub it up and down the spout to clean.


I love both of these ideas, thanks!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 29, 2007)

So, how did it work out?


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I have not had a chance to do much with it. It is still soaking in vinegar. I looked for a baby bottle brush, but my wife had just recently thrown then all out. I was going to do the chopstick with paper towel method, but the curve of the spout will make that impossible.

I am fairly confident that with a regular sponge I will be able to clean it out well. I do not think anything got up that far into the spout thankfully.

I was just in the tea shop today looking at new pots just in case though  and to buy some delicious looking white tea.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 29, 2007)

Try string wrapped with a paper towel or aluminum foil wrapped really tight and then the paper towel around it.  If you've soaked it this long with the vinegar and it hasn't come clean yet, it's time to add some baking soda.


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2007)

Awesome idea Callisto!!! I love the string idea. Brilliant.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 29, 2007)

You might try pipe cleaners or those pipe cleaner-like things found in the craft store.


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2007)

I would be to nervous of that scratching the surface Katie.


----------



## wysiwyg (Oct 31, 2007)

GB, I'd just boil plain water until the end of time.
This is the way hospital sterilize their equipment.  If you are still not sure if it is clean, invite over your mother-in-law for a cup of tea LOL


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2007)

Unfortunately you can not boil water in this pot. You need to boil the water in another pot and then pour it into the pot. 

I scrubbed the heck out of it after letting it soak in vinegar. I used a little soap and a lot of paper towels. I am pretty confident it is now ready for use, but I have not tried it yet. I have not had time and also an still a little nervous, but I am sure by Fri I will try it out.


----------



## wysiwyg (Oct 31, 2007)

GB, sorry about my ignorance.
Have you tried one of those steam producer machines (not sure how much they cost or if you get access to one), they say they clean up 99.9% of bacteria.


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2007)

So interesting that you mentioned a steam cleaner. I have been wanting one for a while. It would be cheaper to just buy a new tea pot though.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 1, 2007)

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh...you and kitchenelf are so much alike in some ways. Let us know how the teapot comes out.



..............................


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it being safe to use, GB. You've had vinegar soaking in it, and then you washed it with soap and water. Think about how you clean a cutting board too large to fit into a dishwasher after cutting raw chicken on it - wash with soap and water and then wipe down with vinegar or a bleach/water solution.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2007)

The part I worry about though Michael is inside the spout where I can't see what is going on. If there are chunks of mold and gunk in there and that gets brewed into the tea, can't that make me sick?

In all honesty, I am fairly confident that i have it very clean and ready to use. I am sure I will use it tomorrow.


----------



## momerlyn (Nov 1, 2007)

I use the baby bottle brush for spouts. As for the vinegar in the dishwasher, I use lemon juice instead. Just empty the bottle into an empty dishwasher, close, and turn on to the rinse cycle. When we first moved into this house, I thought we needed a new dishwasher because there was so much sludge inside it. But the lemon juice made it sparkle! I had to do it two or three times that first time though.

You might try lemon juice in the pot if the vinegar doesn't work.

And if my sister did that... what can I say? I'm not all THAT surprised...


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2007)

I like the lemon juice idea. Even if a little remains it will still taste good with a lot of my teas.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 1, 2007)

GB said:


> The part I worry about though Michael is inside the spout where I can't see what is going on. If there are chunks of mold and gunk in there and that gets brewed into the tea, can't that make me sick?


This is where the baking soda and vinegar works well.  We put many a straw through heck with milk left in those pop up straw cups from Disney.  We would throw the baking soda down first, follow with vinegar, and the fuzzing will clean out the spout.  Hold the put upside down and you can plug the spout and then let the chemical action happen.


----------



## heavyG (Nov 26, 2007)

All of those 'old' rules about not cleaning a teapot, seasoning a teapot, and only ever brewing one type of tea in it--- they are only valid with a pot that has an unglazed ceramic interior.
If the inside is glazed (read smooth and shiny) then you can clean it on occasion with soap and water, and brew several types of tea in it. Heck my daily use teapot (glazed on the inside) takes a trip through the dishwasher on occasion.

However my 'Brown Betty' unglazed pot with an incredibly seasoned interior only gets a rinse with hot water before use, and I only brew a loose single estate Ceylon long leaf tea.

New tea videos going up on my site over the next few weeks.

G.


----------

